# Going to my first dog show!



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

It is this Friday in Tacoma Washington, it is an all Maltese show and I am so excited! (I am going as a spectator) I have never been to a dog show before and really do not even know what to expect. It is the 18th Annual Specialty Show, Sweepstakes and Obedience Trial of the Evergreen Maltese Club. It also says this show will be unbenched, what does that mean? It is from 7am to 7pm, I don't know if I should go early or plan to stay late! Its a long drive for me but I am going!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

How exciting! I can`t wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That sounds awesome! How did you find out about it? I would love to see if anything like that comes to Texas!


----------



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

> That sounds awesome! How did you find out about it? I would love to see if anything like that comes to Texas![/B]


There are 2 Maltese Clubs in my general neck of the woods, Evergreen Maltese in Washington and Pacific Rim Maltese Club in Oregon, I just emailed some members from the sites web pages and asked about dog shows and other general questions as I want to educate myself further.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds exciting - think of all the beautiful little babies you're going to see.
Take pictures for us, and have a great time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> It is this Friday in Tacoma Washington, it is an all Maltese show and I am so excited! (I am going as a spectator) I have never been to a dog show before and really do not even know what to expect. It is the 18th Annual Specialty Show, Sweepstakes and Obedience Trial of the Evergreen Maltese Club. It also says this show will be unbenched, what does that mean? It is from 7am to 7pm, I don't know if I should go early or plan to stay late! Its a long drive for me but I am going![/B]


where do you live in Washington State?


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> It is this Friday in Tacoma Washington, it is an all Maltese show and I am so excited! (I am going as a spectator) I have never been to a dog show before and really do not even know what to expect. It is the 18th Annual Specialty Show, Sweepstakes and Obedience Trial of the Evergreen Maltese Club. It also says this show will be unbenched, what does that mean? It is from 7am to 7pm, I don't know if I should go early or plan to stay late! Its a long drive for me but I am going![/B]


I hope you were able to meet Bev Passe from Myi Maltese..lovely person, she can share allot with you.

Cheers, Nedra

Villa Marsesca
[email protected]
www.villamaltes.com


----------



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope you were able to meet Bev Passe from Myi Maltese..lovely person, she can share allot with you.

Cheers, Nedra

Villa Marsesca
[email protected]
www.villamaltes.com
[/QUOTE]



Ok, I will look for her, I am anxious to meet Cindy Jones of Senoj Maltese too.

Matilda's Mommy I live out on the coast, do you live in WA?


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I hope you were able to meet Bev Passe from Myi Maltese..lovely person, she can share allot with you.
> 
> Cheers, Nedra
> 
> ...




Ok, I will look for her, I am anxious to meet Cindy Jones of Senoj Maltese too.

Matilda's Mommy I live out on the coast, do you live in WA?
[/QUOTE]

I am in Oregon.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am wondering how the Show was...

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

OK the show was great! Here are a couple of pics of 2 of the Champions that were at the show.
First is CH. BHE-JEI'S Pinball Wizard, Tommy, he won BIS, also will be on Animal Planet on Sept. 30th.









Next is either CH. Rhapsody's Cheisman Thrilled Silly, or CH. Funny Ladies Beach Girl (who won Wesminster last year) I can't find my program at the moment if someone can properly ID the second picture please do. They are both simply beautiful!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW stunning







& even the top dogs have squinty top knots hehe!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Simply beautiful!! Bet you had a great time.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! Breathtaking... How lucky you were to see them in person!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Breathtaking!!!







Thanks for sharing


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Beautiful!!!! Thanks for posting those pics.....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, Tommy! I love you!


----------



## dahneeser (Jan 9, 2006)

Little D asked if anyone could identify the second picture, and since I was at that show also, I do remember (little d, we met briefly as we were leaving the show..) Anyway, to answer the question, the second photo is of Ch. Rhapsody's Chrisman Thrilled Silly, who was one of the award of merit winners.

Little d, will you be going to the show in Vancouver at the end of October? I've already requested the day off from work, and am really looking forward to it. Maybe we'll see each other there.

Denise


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like so much fun - can't wait to hear about your day!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

